# Walter Herrmann interview



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Its translated by someone on RealGM but here it is



> Q- What an end of season! did you expect to play that much after playing that little for most of the season?
> 
> A- I was waiting for a chance, but not playing that much. It was incredible to go from only training to starter. At the beginning I thought the level was too high for me and then, after training and playing, I realized it wasn't. I was ready to play one and a half month before (I assume he's talking before his streak as starter)
> 
> ...


LINK


----------

